# O/T Has anyone gotten any snow yet?



## juicyjuicee (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi everyone

Iwas just wondering if anyone has gotten snow yet? It snowed last night here in NY, only got about an inch or 2.


----------



## Zee (Oct 23, 2005)

We had snow in the mountains here in Bavaria forthe last 2 months roughly. Saying that, you have to go up about 1000meters though


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 23, 2005)

No, none here in Florida yet - although we are prepping for Hurricane Wilma.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 23, 2005)

None so far in NH but we were thinking lastnight that we might get some. The temp was only 34, so it was close...I hope we dont get that bad 4 letter word for some time yet.

Hey I thought Carolyn said no bad words on the forum?? That is definatly the worst 4 letter word I can think of.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi, I totally agree with you, it is a bad word.Here in Ontario it has been raining since early yesterdaymorning. It's very depressing. I am not lookingforward to the "s" word. 

Soooska


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 23, 2005)

What snow already in NY. Wow I am in pa and all we got is rain for 3 days straight and today is nice a sunny but cold.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 23, 2005)

It's chilly here in western Pennsylvania, but wehaven't gotten any snow yet. We have been busy doing somehome winterizing 



Pam


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

None here in Southern California. Just overcast and a couple sprinkles of rain here and there.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 23, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> No, none here in Florida yet - although we are prepping forHurricane Wilma.


sitting here in the rain with ya...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2005)

No snow yet. But there isfrost in the mornings. Bought new snow tires for mywife's car already, to avoid the rush.

Rainbows!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 23, 2005)

No snow, but loads of rain.


----------



## doodle (Oct 23, 2005)

It has just started to turn cooler in Arkansas,but still a far cry from cold or snow. I'm just so relievedfor the warm muggy weather to finally be gone. 

Hope everyone in the path of Wilma will be safe.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 23, 2005)

It snowed in Orangeville, its maybe 40 minutes away from Toronto. For us its just rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## Beckers (Oct 23, 2005)

Yep, we're sitting here waiting for the hurricane too (on days like this, I really miss Texas and maybe even the snow )


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 23, 2005)

i really enjoy the snow, i love sledding


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 23, 2005)

horrible, bad, evil, awful word, LOL!:shock: No, it hasnt snowed here in Idaho yet but its cold inthe mornings and frost on all the windows, but the afternoons warm up alittle to like 60 degrees. I want to move to Arizona,LOL! :?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 24, 2005)

Bring on the snow!!!


----------



## bluebird (Oct 24, 2005)

No snow yet and it can wait im not ready.bluebird.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 24, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> Bring on the snow!!!



Oh no! How could you?:shock:

No snow here.... yet. It's too not unusual to trick-or-treat while it's snowing in Wisconsin.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 24, 2005)

Already?:shock: Where in NY do you live? I'm in Rockland county and we haven't had any snow yet.

I could definitely use a couple good snow days this winter, though!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 24, 2005)

Bring snow cause I want to feel winter. Thissummer was the worst of it all and I want cold even though I hate thecold but love the snow. I think the snow is so picturesique. I want anice white christmas with snow coming down and about 3 inches or so onthe ground when I wake up christmas morning.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 24, 2005)

I was outside this morning and would youbelieve it was snowing here. Thankfully it didn't stick but ugh I am sonot ready for snow.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 24, 2005)

State College of Pa is getting 2 to 9 inches. We will be getting a coating all week.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 24, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> State College of Pa is getting 2 to 9 inches. We will begetting a coating all week.



Boy does that bring back memories!

We used to love going up to campus in the snow and having snowballfights on the lawn in front of Old Main. It was always sopretty with all the electric candles in the windows!

Go Nittany Lions!

63-10!:yes:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 25, 2005)

I have always wanted to go to school at Penn State. THat school is my all time favorite. I was going to become a vet tech.


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 25, 2005)

We're supposed to get some snow here inNortheast PA Tuesday night into Wednesday - possibly a few inches inthe highest elevations. I'm hoping that forecast is wrong,I'm not ready for winter!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 25, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> *Nicky Snow wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Bring on the snow!!!
> ...


Sorry, But i *NEED* to go snowboarding.

Nicole


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 25, 2005)

4-10 inches of snow tonight!, I hope there is a school cancellation, i'd be happy with a delay also


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 25, 2005)

Snow here today! When I left for work, we had a couple of inches, but it melted throughout the day.



Saw some of these today.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 25, 2005)

DJ and I was talking about you today wondering if you got any of the big snow fall. I am glad that you are ok though.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, whoever started this thread ----&gt;:growl:

:tantrum:It started snowing yesterday and it continues to snow influrries off and on this week. I've had to cut the propaneheater on since I could see my breath (inside thehouse)today. I'm so not ready for winteryet. :sad:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 25, 2005)

Awwwwwwww Poor Jeniblu. We have had our heat on since 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, really? We've had some wackoweather before this though with highs in the upper 70's and lows in thelower 40's, so it just didn't pay to bother with full timeheat. I was using either a heating blanket or a smallelectric room heater to warm my bedroom at night.

Now it is COLD, so I went straight and turned onthepropaneheater this evening. Now, myplace is all snuggly warm. Well, except for the computer room(had door closed earlier).


----------



## doodle (Oct 26, 2005)

*doodle wrote: *


> Ithas just started to turn cooler in Arkansas, but still a far cry fromcold or snow.


I take that back. All of a sudden, it got cold, and now thereare freeze warnings. Looks like we completely skipped fallthis year. It went straight from summer into winter. 

Oh well, I'm still relieved to get rid of the hot, muggy weather.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 26, 2005)

*doodle wrote:*


> *doodle wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It has juststarted to turn cooler in Arkansas, but still a far cry from cold orsnow.
> ...


I agree with you doodle. I am so glad that the hot nastyweather is gone. I am not a big fan of cold weather but hey I amlooking forward to it though. I just dont like cold, wet and rainy day.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 26, 2005)

School is delayed 2 hours because of the snow.


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 26, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> No snow, but loads of rain.


Yep thats about all weget here and frost, I hope it does show here this year as we get snowedin and hubby cant get to work he he


----------



##  (Oct 26, 2005)

Heard on the Newsthis morning that the Other side ofOur Mountain is getting Snow! Thats not even 20 miles from Me andShadow , Im not impressed , lol . Further North ofus , they have 2 hour school delays adn closings ,WOW what a difference 100 miles can make . 

and yes it is cold enough here to sendout the Highways Dept with Icesafety crew on board .


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 27, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I have always wanted to go to school at Penn State. THatschool is my all time favorite. I was going to become a vettech.



Some of my best memories are from there! It was SO much FUN!!!

I highly recommend it. Especially now with all the new facilities.

I had thought about being a vet tech, too, but I found what I love to do in the garment center. Good luck to you!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

We probably won't get snow here until January, if at all. 

I guess that's a good thing now, with the cost of utilities going up somuch. We have gas heat and it's going to be crazy expensivethis year.

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 27, 2005)

We drove from Toronto to Ottawa yesterday on the401. Not sure where we were, but saw that white stuff coming down atone point. 

Here in Ottawa, it's pretty chilly, but nothing too bad yet. They're not saying snow yet, but you know it's coming! 

I kinda want the snow, but of course it can all go away New Years Day. As long as it's here for Christmas.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 27, 2005)

I hear you about the gas and electric pricesgoing up. Our gas company went up 25 percent there are some co's thatwent up 75 percent. Since we live in an old apt building that used tobe an old house. Our window leak air really bad so I got the one windowall plastic up where our pets are but I might still add another plasticover that. I am worried about URI's and stasis.

Thank you but I am not going back to school at all since money is toughhere and I am married now so i dont want to move right now.


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 27, 2005)

we got some rain today but no snow yet, thank goodness!:bunnydance:


----------

